
Show HN: Server.js beta 1 - faster and easier Node.js development - franciscop
https://medium.com/server-for-node-js/server-js-beta-1-released-d53d01468ac5
======
franciscop
Author here. I was getting tired of having to do the same thing again and
again, both in my personal projects and when teaching people Node.js. So I
created server.js a layer above express with three main differences:

\- Opinionated: things work by default by having an opinion on how to make
them work. They can be easily deactivated or changed with any of express'
middleware or writing your own thing. _Strong opinions loosely held_.

\- Minimal: less boilerplate code, more fun! I was inspired by lodash (vs
underscore) philosophy. You can just do _require( 'server/router')_ and it is
native to the recently added _async_ in Node.js. Forget about callback hell
with server.js.

\- Sockets [upcoming]: Websockets are the revolution that never happened, IMO
because of the complexity of setting them up. As the creator of server I also
bundled socket.io for great websockets support. Now they are just one more
route _socket( 'message', middleware)_.

I'd love your feedback on the library. It is _not_ intended to be a _super-
new-cool-fashionable_ library, but instead to make developing Node.js websites
more pleasant. Please don't hype it, just be quietly super-productive with it
and help me improve the rough edges where needed.

PS, there are two great features coming officially on the 1.1 release,
_websockets_ and _plugins_. Both are kind-of working already, but due to the
amount of work needed to make them ready for production I decided to split
them into a separated release. Cannot promise a release date though, but
probably sooner than expected.

------
motet_a
How does the router really work? Large apps often have hundreds of paths with
nested/sub/sub/sub/resources. Is it possible to declare subresource path
without specifying the parent resource path?

